# What should i do with this 55?



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Just purchased this 55 gallon corner tank off creigslist... What should i do with it?











I could do...
Goldfish
Cold water community
Tropical
Huge sorority
sorority + community
big aggressive fish/ciclids...

i just dont know! lol help me!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's a mighty cool tank! 
I'll be no help because anytime I see a large tank I only think "sorority" or "grow out" hehe


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Angelfish tank!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I might be getting a 55 long, in which I'm going with Piranhas. You can only get 3 though. they kinda need 20 gallons a piece.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I might be getting a 55 long, in which I'm going with Piranhas. You can only get 3 though. they kinda need 20 gallons a piece.


But they are schooling fish. I think you need more than three ;-)

I see a 55 as a grow out... o.o


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Frog community! Paludarium! Well that's what I'd do.
I think you should get something with loaches! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

If I had that tank I'd put a couple of convict cichlids and a Jack dempsy or a pair of firemouths in it. Or it would make a killer planted tank with a school of rainbow fish.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lol, well i dont breed, so a grow out is not an option... And i have already considered the sorority idea... I have a small one started in a twenty long downstairs, with guppies, loaches, cories and ADF... i could expand on that and put it in the 55, but i would have to first really get it planted and grown in well before i could put the sorority in it... 

I might do ciclids, i wouldnt mind a rock scape in there with some really pretty ones... I have also thought really hard about a pair of Oscars or something similar... 

I have also been very tempted to try my hand at goldfish again... I just dont know! XD It would make an awesome planted tank, fill up the back corner with plants and leave like six inches clear in the front... So many choices!!

Here is a new picture of the tank in my house! and an appearance of my three year old. lol


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

So...Have you decided yet? 

That is such a cool tank, I can't wait to see what you do with it. :-D

P.S.: Your little girl is adorable!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

What about dinosaur bichir? c:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I say, you get a center piece fish and build off that. So maybe an angel pair, male and female, and a large school of neons and rummynose tetras. It is a good because the neons should school tightly and rummynose already school tightly. With these fish along with the correct plants, you could do an amazon biotope. Though you may need to special order some plants.


----------



## GrayL (Jun 15, 2012)

Oscars. Do it.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I am still string to decide what I want with it lol! There are quite a few options that are good. But most of all I am waiting until I move out into my own place to get the tank started. Lol! Don't worry, once I get started in the next month or so, you guys will be the first to know. X3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

kfryman said:


> I say, you get a center piece fish and build off that. So maybe an angel pair, male and female, and a large school of neons and rummynose tetras. It is a good because the neons should school tightly and rummynose already school tightly. With these fish along with the correct plants, you could do an amazon biotope. Though you may need to special order some plants.


The tetra you listed are far too small to live with angels. Besides a breeding pair of cichlids is a very aggressive sight to see. It's easy to forget that they're related to all those convicts and jack dempsys and oscars.
If the tank is at least 18" tall Giz, you could do 6 angels but you have to be careful in choosing tank mates, tetra like bleeding hearts and similar shaped fish are good choices.
Angelfish can reach 10" in height, they are ginourmous beasts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a warning on the "oscars". you may want to go with only 1 oscar. And you will need one heck of a filtration system for the 1. - There's some good oscar forums and websites out there. I can send you the links if you want, if you decide to go that way, or you can google. Not sure if a corner tank would be the best for them anyway at adult size. 

Not sure your daughter would really love to see an oscar eating either, she doesn't look the type  (although who knows lol) Beautiful tank and stand btw! - as to what you should do with it, as in the title of the post, You should send it to me! 

Seriously though, you could also consider wild bettas, (if you like them) A mixed community or you seem to be leaning to cichlids. TONS of pretty ones out there that's for sure. Puffers are really quite neat too.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I could only dream of a tank and stand like that! What a fantastic space saver, seriously!

As for stocking... frogs?! FROGS! African dwarfs! Er.

Have you considered killifish at all? With the right species and research you may find your daughter appreciates them too as the males are down right astounding to look at! Keeping a continuous stock might be a bit of a challenge though as some species are rather short lived.

... Or... dare I say it... WILD BETTAS?! Can wild bettas live in a tank that size?


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I could vision Discus fish in it.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome tank..and sweet daughter! I would go want to do a salt water aquarium, or fresh with lots of different fish!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm with Twilight Storm~ a wild betta pair and some other fish to accompany them! If I were to re-do my 55g I'd do that But mine has diamond tetras (lots of them) and 2 angelfish with some panda cories and peppered cories, oh and a lone ablino bristlenose pleco. But that's my tank, and I'm hoping to get Nannacara anamola (2 of them), since the angels don't seem to want to pair (which I'm happy they don't).


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a fifty gallon that I am about to set up as well...

For mine I will be planting it (high tech) and the fish will be a male betta, lots and lots of little shrimpies :-D and a large group of schooling fish (don't know what kind yet....but you could do like Congo tetra, dwarf neon rainbow fish, neon tetra, Rummynose tetra, columbian tetra, emperor tetra, harlequins, thread fin rainbow fish, penguin tetra, Oryzias woworae...)

I love peaceful schooling communities 

Let us know what you decide!

Good luck! :thumbsup:
Meg


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

GIIIIIIIAAAAANNNTTTT sorority!
As many fish as you can fit in there xD
OR
OR
OR
Just a single black Crowntail male....completely fill the bottom with sand, then put a ton of old broken-looking Roman column decorations in a rectangular-shape. Seeing the fish drift about eerily in that setting would be AWESOME.
But you'd need a strong light to set that off!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> GIIIIIIIAAAAANNNTTTT sorority!
> As many fish as you can fit in there xD
> OR
> OR
> ...


And name him Hades!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oscars would hardly have room in that... I can imagine a sorority. And if you WERE breeding, you'd be happy right now!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

The tank is 20 inches deep, 4 feet along the face and the sides are just shy of 3 feet each, and it is 25 inches from the back corner to the face of the glass. Lmao!! 

I still don't know what do with it. I probably am not doing cichlids though, but angels do sound like a lot of fun though. Lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes a few bad suggestions coming in but I'll see what Giz is interested in instead of shooting things down pointlessly. 

Angels are fun! I was going to do them for my 75, disappointed that I'm not somewhat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I remember a partial discussion of the frogs in the ADF thread - hehe... would still love to see that, though I could completely understand not dedicating an *entire* 55 gal to frogs. 

Have you had _any_ ideas at all as to what you would honestly like? Perhaps it'd help to make a list of your favourite and/or dream species and cross them off as you see what isn't suited for the tank size, then see where you can go from there?


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

A group of angel fish would be so happy in a tank that size.. and it would be ideal for breeding if you wanted to try.

Of course, if you feel like going salt water, you could fill it with sea horses... 

So many options.. you're so lucky!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I deffinately do not have the time or money for salt water tanks. Lol!! But angels sound fun, would they pick on guppies, cories, ADFs, and kuhli loaches? I can keep my sorority in another tank...


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

The angels may pick on the guppies a bit, but IME angels will get along with most anything as long as they were raised with them. I like to go to the store and get the smallest ones. Therefore they will be used to the fish that surround them and usually won't pick on them. However there are cases where this won't happen. But I'd give it a go. I love my 2 angels, and I'd suggest to do them


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Olympia the only reason why I suggested it is I see a lot of people doing that, the problem that I know is that angels sometimes eat smaller fish.

I love the look of angels though, wish I had room for an actual aquarium, not all this tiny stuff lol.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well Giz has room for 6-7 angels in there no problem. Breeding pairs of angels are fine but they are monsters.

For angelfish tank mates, we want to avoid "torpedo" shaped fish. Meaning lfish that are long but not very tall. Black neons are probably the smallest "okay" species (with a small risk) because they do get some height to them, their bellies get deep to an extent. Skirt tetra, bleeding heart, those rounder type tetra are good tank mates for them because the angel has no way of getting at them. 
Congos are big but would be a tight squeeze, they like 4 feet of room to dash back and forth really fast. 
With angels, avoid gourami and other anabantids at all costs..
That's about all I have to say. I LOVE angel fish, because of all those pretty colours. You could get a platinum, a solid black, a stripey (classic), a couple of koi, a golden one. Then you could tell them all apart and name them all. :-D (Of course the fry could end up a total mess so if you ever want to breed I'd just get a same colour group.)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the look of congo tetras, but man they are big!

Can't wait and see what you decide to get!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Congos are big and can be mean. I'm getting a group for my African community, and I'm sort of scared of them. The alpha fish can be insane, they like to pick on each other too from time to time.


----------

